# Rueban style, baby!



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Is there a better sandwich in the whole wide world?

The wife and I made some up for dinner tonight - heaps of shaved corned beef covered with sauerkraut and thick slices of swiss, nestled between slices of Russian rye slathered with butter and olive oil, and grilled to perfection. Fuggin' a, these rocked!

And, what about the '06 RASS afterwords? Fuggin' a, it rocked, too!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

A good pastrami or cheese steak are right up there with the Reuban, imo, Doyle. I am happy to eat all three.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bigwaved said:


> A good pastrami or cheese steak are right up there with the Reuban, imo, Doyle. I am happy to eat all three.


Yep, have to agree on the cheese steaks - I've had some pretty damn good ones, also.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Dave, where's a good place to get a cheese steak in Portland? I've never had one... :mn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Joey Link said:


> Dave, where's a good place to get a cheese steak in Portland? I've never had one... :mn


Philadelphia's. There are a couple of locations in Stumptown. Let's meet up at one for lunch!


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Great idea! I live right by your work now (off exit 10).


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Joey Link said:


> Great idea! I live right by your work now (off exit 10).


You are literally minutes from one. :tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Are you meeting us there, Doyle?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

cquon said:


> Is there a better sandwich in the whole wide world?
> 
> The wife and I made some up for dinner tonight - heaps of shaved corned beef covered with sauerkraut and thick slices of swiss, nestled between slices of Russian rye slathered with butter and olive oil, and grilled to perfection. Fuggin' a, these rocked!
> 
> And, what about the '06 RASS afterwords? Fuggin' a, it rocked, too!


Now you are simply starving me to destruction!!

For the love of all things holy and sacred, don't mess with the Rueban, like some of the stupid restaurants. They seem to think it's a good thing to substitute turkey or chicken for the corn beef. I know they are being healthwise, but they really, really, REALLY need to call their creation something other than a Rueban. If it doesn't have corn beef :dr, it's another sandwich. PERIOD!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

A good reuben sandwich is one of the greatest things on earth. However, the potential for greatness is proportional to its potential for supreme nastiness, if not properly done.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

One restaurant where I was the KM?Chef we had a Rueben on the menu, yes a proper Rueben. Liquor store manager used to come in and order it for lunch everyone in a while... she asked me how come they tasted better when I made them, I said I don't know must be the way I spit on them... 

She was not amused...


----------



## ibosmiley (Feb 29, 2004)

Reubens rock... yum!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Reubens, Cubans, Hot Pastramis, Cheesesteaks

Top 4 Sandwiches IMHO. Looks like I have lunch ideas for Mon-Thurs.  :dr


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Some folks put Thousand Island dressing on them. :hn


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I figured this place would have more Monte Cristo fans.  

It's midnight, I shouldn't be thinking of Reubens. :dr


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I love them, but virtually no one in the USA knows how to make good Sauerkraut. Pretty much everyone just uses the kraut right out of the bag... :hn


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

RJT said:


> Some folks put Thousand Island dressing on them. :hn


I like 1000 island on mine. What do you prefer I may try that next time?

T


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> I like 1000 island on mine. What do you prefer I may try that next time?
> 
> T


Try making the sauerkraut seasoned and put nothing to dress the sandwich; perhaps grained french mustard. Typically, sauerkraut seasoning is carroway seeds, gin, white wine, fresh thyme, allspice, fennel seeds, onions & garlic. The is sauteed in smoked bacon fat and touch of apple cider is common too.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The only thing I put between the bread on mine is 'kraut, corned beef, and cheese - no dressing of any kind.


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a Jack's Deli right accross from my work. Thier Reuben is to die for. At least my doc said I just might, if I keep eating them.  I went to school in philly. Pats or Ginos? :BS You want John's Lunch truck (the red one) in front of Temple's Law School. He's probably long gone by now, but made a mean cheesesteak hogie (cheesesteak - provolone, thank you, NOT cheese whiz - onions fried with the steak, mayo, lettuce, tomato, hot peppers) a meal in itself. I've been searching for its equal ever since. Here in Virginia, they think it is called a "steak and cheese" for some ungodly reason. The heathens.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Try making the sauerkraut seasoned and put nothing to dress the sandwich; perhaps grained french mustard. Typically, sauerkraut seasoning is carroway seeds, gin, white wine, fresh thyme, allspice, fennel seeds, onions & garlic. The is sauteed in smoked bacon fat and touch of apple cider is common too.


I'll have to do that next time I cook my own. I've been buying it in the can and just heating it from there.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

burninator said:


> I'll have to do that next time I cook my own. I've been buying it in the can and just heating it from there.


Go for the kraut in bags instead of the can. Usually in the deli section or kosher section if your market has one.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Go for the kraut in bags instead of the can. Usually in the deli section or kosher section if your market has one.


Will do! :tu

I've never made my own reubens, but I love the stuff on my home-cooked brats.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

The way I make them:

1/2 bag sauerkraut well drained
1 softened stick real butter
1/4 cup olive oil
1 Med sweet onion 
4 strips thick cut bacon
1 pound fresh shaved corned beef
1/2 pound provolone or mozzarella cheese sliced thick
Fresh ground pepper
Thousand Island dressing
6 pieces marbled rye bread

Although not necessary the best way to cook these is in a large cast iron skillet or griddle. (Campfires create the perfect temperature and everything tastes better while camping). Fry 4 strips of bacon in skillet to your desired crispness. Once done remove bacon and set aside. In same pan slightly brown chopped med onion. While your waiting, eat 1 piece of the bacon it should be cool enough now. Once onion is slightly browned add 1/2 stick of butter and sauerkraut, cover and simmer until tender. Eat another piece of the bacon because the smell is driving you crazy. While you were waiting on the sauerkraut take the remaining butter and lightly butter 1 side of each piece of the bread. Drain contents of pan into a bowl and cover. Slightly brown corned beef in pan with drained off juice, if needed use more oil, just don’t dry out the meat too much. Med heat works best at this point. If you still have bacon left what are you waiting on, eat it, it dose not go on the sandwich we just wanted the bacon grease and something to snack on while we cook. Once the beef has been browned, remove meat from pan, wipe out with paper towel and wipe down with olive oil. Turn up the heat to med/high and place bread in pan buttered side down (experiment to find the right temperature to brown the bread without burning it but keeping it from being soggy). If the heat is right it will sizzle but not smoke or burn. Place cheese on all pieces of bread. Spread sauerkraut mixture on 1/2 the pieces of bread and corned beef on the other half. Pepper sauerkraut side to taste and use Thousand Island dressing on beef side if desired. Once bread has browned to desired crispiness, assemble the 2 halves and remove from heat. 

Let sit for a minute and cut in half diagonally. 

Garnish plate with pickle wedge and extra dressing.

Chas


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

The reuben is probably my favorite sandwich but I gotta have the 1000 island dressing!:tu

This thread is makin me hungry!!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds really good..minus the 1000 island dressing...I like mine like Drob does :dr


----------

